# The Tree Of Doom: Upper Klickitat River Washington



## constructeur

Did you ring Zollers and find out yet? 

Something to keep in mind; but I'm pretty sure it's illegal to remove LWD from the river, no matter the reason. In regards to a single tree spanning the entire river in a swift channel, I'd never say anything, but the next person may not be o.k. with it due to it's potential impact on Spring Chinook and both Winter and Summer Steelhead smolts, which on that river, are ESA listed.


----------



## constructeur

Got a PM asking what LWD and ESA was so:

1. Large woody debris. On the Klick it's used by 2 kinds of salmon Chinook and Silver, both runs of Steelhead, and in the area of concern, by Bull trout as well, and I'm sure downstrea by other trout as well.

a little LWD info: Large Woody Debris as an Ecological Function

I couldn't find anything online from Klickitat County so that will have to do 

2. Endagered Species Act: Summary of ESA | Laws and Regulations | US EPA

I'm so far off tanget I may as well throw some general Klick info in here as well:

Klickitat Basin Intro

If you guys get out there around June, you can see the ammocoete (larval) stage of the Pacific Lamprey in the underwater sandy areas in pools.


----------



## Snowolf

So far no word. Right now, there is too much snow to even drive to the put in and I am hearing reports of an abnormally high number of downed trees from the heavy late winter snows we have gotten in the PNW. The lady I spoke with said they will make another scouting attempt in a week or two. Like she said, with this many downed trees this year, if not this thing, there will likely be other new trees of doom in the river.

The Forest Service has removed trees on the Klick before so I don`t think it is totally banned. The big Ponderosa in Rag Hole is one they cut out a couple of years ago. I had heard that there was an attempt made this summer but that attempt was not successful and the thing remained blocking the river. I don't know if there was a second attempt or if they are hoping spring flooding will flush it out naturally.

I understand the fish concern, but a death trap like this really should be removed from a river that is used so much. Just my opinion for what thats worth.


----------



## commanderfun

im planning on doing the klikitat on memorial day weekend. i would definitely appreciate any info on possible tree hazards.


----------



## constructeur

Snowolf said:


> The Forest Service has removed trees on the Klick before so I don`t think it is totally banned.


They're the government though. They've either gone through the permit, or whatever, process, or they may even have a special blanket allowance letting them remove anything they deem overtly unsafe.



Snowolf said:


> I understand the fish concern, but a death trap like this really should be removed from a river that is used so much. Just my opinion for what thats worth.


I agree with ya on this particular tree. I was just taking an opportunity to share what I know.


----------



## Snowolf

commanderfun said:


> im planning on doing the klikitat on memorial day weekend. i would definitely appreciate any info on possible tree hazards.


Will definitely be checking with Zollers and will post anything I find out. Right now, I would just expect that bugger to be there at mile 3.2 and be ready for anything new that may have shown up. The Klick is one of those rivers that every spring brings new and exciting things....LOL


----------



## Snowolf

constructeur said:


> They're the government though. They've either gone through the permit, or whatever, process, or they may even have a special blanket allowance letting them remove anything they deem overtly unsafe.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with ya on this particular tree. I was just taking an opportunity to share what I know.



Oh yeah man, I hear you and you bring up valid points. When a river has the "wild and scenic" label, it gets very touchy.


----------



## malloypc

Snowolf said:


> The Klick is one of those rivers that every spring brings new and exciting things....LOL


Certainly got my attention (2004):


----------



## wildh2onriver

malloypc said:


> Certainly got my attention (2004):


Therein lies the root of your problems.


----------



## Snowolf

malloypc said:


> Certainly got my attention (2004):


I just read your thread about the root ball. Scary stuff man. Glad you survived. I think of all river hazards, log jams, strainers and woody debris are at the top of the list of scary things for me.


----------



## malloypc

Snowolf said:


> I just read your thread about the root ball. Scary stuff man. Glad you survived. I think of all river hazards, log jams, strainers and woody debris are at the top of the list of scary things for me.


Thanks!
I still twitch at the sight of wood in the water, even well out of the channel.


----------



## RutRow

well last memorail day weekend it is my group that lost a raft in the log jam. complete loss of raft and all camping equipment. Spent the night on the island right next to the memorial markers for someone who lost there life at the same spot. I will be out there on a multiday trip this memorial day weekend. The trip is open to others 3 day 2 night if you dare!
Mark


----------



## malloypc

RutRow said:


> well last memorail day weekend it is my group that lost a raft in the log jam. complete loss of raft and all camping equipment. Spent the night on the island right next to the memorial markers for someone who lost there life at the same spot. I will be out there on a multiday trip this memorial day weekend. The trip is open to others 3 day 2 night if you dare!
> Mark


Thanks for the offer but I'll be packing for a Middle Fork launch the following weekend (June 2nd) which I also hope will be free of wood hazards.


----------



## Snowolf

RutRow said:


> well last memorail day weekend it is my group that lost a raft in the log jam. complete loss of raft and all camping equipment. Spent the night on the island right next to the memorial markers for someone who lost there life at the same spot. I will be out there on a multiday trip this memorial day weekend. The trip is open to others 3 day 2 night if you dare!
> Mark


 You going all the way to Ice House?


----------



## RutRow

past the ice house to above lyle gourge


----------



## Snowolf

Oh nice! You do that lower section too. Where is the take out before the gorge at? I have wanted to do this section too.


----------



## RutRow

Snowolf said:


> Oh nice! You do that lower section too. Where is the take out before the gorge at? I have wanted to do this section too.


There are several spots above the gorge. A fishing access spot just above it is what I use. Dont get to close the the gorge! This section from the soda pop plant/ice house does have alot of private property but is nice and actually has more drops in it then the middle section

The upper section is class III but dont under estimate it at high water is is very continous. Do watch the fish dam, get out and look I found alot of very sharpe metal at the lip the last few years. Lately some logs block the easier far left run below the dam


----------



## Snowolf

Yep. I do the upper section from Reservation boundary to Stimpson and in higher water, it is class 4 according to Soggy Sneakers. Last summer, I went right over the dam on river right with no problem. I had read that they cut out the rebar and metal that was on that thing. 

I will plan a trip this summer going from Stimpson down to the lower take out. I have always just taken out at ice house so that section will be new to me.


----------



## RutRow

Lots of bad info about the dam. I have seen a few bad things happen there over the years. Easy scout and highly recommened.

If you do the long downhill carry in to the reservation and the water is high you do have class 4 for a couple miles. If its really high rescues are really difficult due to the caynon walls and eddylines/whirlpools from hell (for a swimmer). 

as of last July. The rebar is still there. The sharp metal, most dont know about, but at low water when walking around the top you would not want to step on the metal even with booties on. The far right was filled with small logs (this changes all the time, just look first before you run!) 



Snowolf said:


> Yep. I do the upper section from Reservation boundary to Stimpson and in higher water, it is class 4 according to Soggy Sneakers. Last summer, I went right over the dam on river right with no problem. I had read that they cut out the rebar and metal that was on that thing.
> 
> I will plan a trip this summer going from Stimpson down to the lower take out. I have always just taken out at ice house so that section will be new to me.


----------



## Snowolf

RutRow said:


> Lots of bad info about the dam. I have seen a few bad things happen there over the years. Easy scout and highly recommened.
> 
> If you do the long downhill carry in to the reservation and the water is high you do have class 4 for a couple miles. If its really high rescues are really difficult due to the caynon walls and eddylines/whirlpools from hell (for a swimmer).
> 
> as of last July. The rebar is still there. The sharp metal, most dont know about, but at low water when walking around the top you would not want to step on the metal even with booties on. The far right was filled with small logs (this changes all the time, just look first before you run!)


Do you scout it from river left or from river right?

When I did it at 3500 CFS I was on river right about 200 feet from shore. My intention based on previous instructions was to take the far left left channel and aim for a small tree on the right. I never saw this and ended up where I was. I saw the top of the dam as I passed over it and then ran the standing wave head on and down through the shallow boulders back into main channel.

I want to scout that puppy next trip for sure, I may have just gotten lucky and not punctured my tubes on that metal. Seems to me they should have been required to remove all of that stuff when they decommissioned that diversion dam.

I have not done that put in where you have to carry your rig far. I did the the one that you drive right to the river. As I understand it, you only miss a very short section by taking the easier put in?

Thanks for the additional info. Any thing of concern rapid wise on that section from Ice House to the fishing access?


----------



## constructeur

Glad to see so much Wa love on this one 

Sno-

This link is to the fish and game website: Water Access Sites | Washington Department of Fish & Wildlife which shows legal access and/or boat launches.

Poke around the site as it may show you a spot or two on another flow that you didn't know about.


----------



## RutRow

Snowolf said:


> Do you scout it from river left or from river right?
> 
> When I did it at 3500 CFS I was on river right about 200 feet from shore. My intention based on previous instructions was to take the far left left channel and aim for a small tree on the right. I never saw this and ended up where I was. I saw the top of the dam as I passed over it and then ran the standing wave head on and down through the shallow boulders back into main channel.
> 
> I want to scout that puppy next trip for sure, I may have just gotten lucky and not punctured my tubes on that metal. Seems to me they should have been required to remove all of that stuff when they decommissioned that diversion dam.
> 
> I have not done that put in where you have to carry your rig far. I did the the one that you drive right to the river. As I understand it, you only miss a very short section by taking the easier put in?
> 
> Thanks for the additional info. Any thing of concern rapid wise on that section from Ice House to the fishing access?


More rapids then the ledal to ice house. Class II and easy III just read and run. Mark your take out ---- eeeew nastry stuff last few miles


----------



## Snowolf

Thanks Rutrow! Yeah, I have peeked at the Lyle Gorge and wow scary stuff. No way I want to run something like that!!! I think like Shearas Falls on the Deschutes, its actually illegal to run it even if someone was ballsy enough to try. Not sure though on Lyle Gorge. I know its a HUGE fine for doing Shearas falls


----------



## mikesmtnfun

*It needs to go*

I wish I would have seen this thread before; just tried to run this river (June 21) and almost had a buddy drown. We ended up having to abandon thousands of dollars worth of equipment and hike out. The water level is such that there is no way to float over this barrier, but the current is extremely swift on the approach. As you all know it lies around a blind corner. If you know where it is, you are probably okay, but we did not and paid. There is a steel cable attaching the large log to the bank. Now I'm not sue-conscious, but after the deadly accidents they have had on this river, and considering there is no warning sign before this deadly hazard, the land managers who are aware of this and doing nothing about it must have blinders on. If several people die, somebody will need to answer for it. 

A side note: if anybody is willing to help a guy out, I would appreciate organizing a rescue mission for my gear, and very soon. As the water drops, it should become much easier to retrieve all the gear. And the raft is in perfect condition so once we get the frame, etc. out of the strainer, I will be able to raft out. Right now I am without any gear and need help in getting it out of there. Perhaps we could at least install a sign while we're at it. You can call or email: (503-three one three - three five two seven). My name is Mike. Thanks.

A picture:


----------



## Blade&Shaft

Wow Mike that's real scary to hear, glad everyone is okay and hope you get all your gear back!


----------



## BryanS.

Ishy pishy is a blast. Lyle gorge has been run. Check out Jeremy kayaks Lyle Gorge. Sorry, i'm techtard and don't know how to post links or pics from my phone. Good video. One of the locals told me the gorge was full of fishing tackle from generations of natives that fish that spot.


----------



## Mithrandir

*Update 07-27-2012*

I just ran this section again from Parrot`s Crossing to Leidel and not only is this tree still there, but it is becoming even worse as new wood is collecting and creating an enormous logjam. The tree is a huge Ponderosa that is easily 40 inches in diameter and is very securely pinned on both ends, blocking the entire main channel. It iis not going anywhere for a very long time and it will take either an epic flood of historic proportion or some seriouos explosives to clear this out.

Mike, Your frame and what appears to be a mountain bike and some other unidentifiable gear is still very securely pinned. I crawled out onto the log and tried to pull on your frame but it will not budge. Furthermore, it looks like additional wood is now piling up behind your frame. From what I could see though, it still looks undamaged. I am friends with Mark at Zollers and he informed my that a couple of his guides recovered your raft and reunited you with it. 

I have given Riley at Andy & Bax an updated report along with Rolf at Klickitat Trader and of course Mark at Zollers. In addition, I have passed this information along to All Star in Maupin so more of the river community gets the word spread about this potential killer. I am glad you guys made it out alive! I have also posted another flyer on the tree at Parrot`s Crossing as the one from last year is gone.

Anyone floating this section take heed and DO NOT attempt to run the main right channel. The water is fast and it is highly unlikely that you will be able to get out and to shore in time to avoide being dragged into this mess. Last spring, this same tree claimed a large cat. Fortunately as in Mike`s case, no lives were lost but the cat was a total loss.

Here is the exact location and how to get around it:

River Mile 47.25 approximately 3 miles downstream from parrot`s Crossing at a very prominent sharp right hand bend in the river with high basals headwalls on river left. It is the second headwall. There is also a very pronounced island mid channel.

GPS Coordinates:

LAT/LON: 46.06191N -121.24675W
UTM: 10T 635606m 5102420m

You will be travelling almost due east through a pretty section of canyon with a high cliff wall on your right and dense willow trees on river left. There are a couple of round orange plasic markers with arrows directing you to stay left hanging in these trees. You will run a class 2 riffle that take you toward a very high basalt headwall with columns on river left. STAY FAR LEFT. This takes you to the entrance of the small secondary left channel at the head of the island. Enter this channel and dock on the island to scout. 

When I ran this last year at 3500 CFS, this channel was a fast flowing, narrow, but easy to run chute with a few large boulders that are fairly easy to navigate around. This trip at 1400 CFS, I had to get out and drag the cat over the rocks in this very rocky, shallow chute.

Here are some of the pictures of this mess and the approach:

*The upper riffle before the right hand bend:*









*View of the tree and logjam from the head of the island:* 









*Close ups of the logjam and the raft frame:*




































Make no mistake about it, this thing is potentially very deadly hazard and portaging it is mandatory. Anyone running this section (or any other section) of this river should call Zollers, Rolf at Klickitat Trader or Riley at Andy & Bax in Portland and get updated information. This will be especially true next spring after the spring floods rearrange the wood in the river.

As for the dam, what a mess! I cannot believe that the state has allowed such a disastrous dam removal. When I ran this at 3500, it was an easy shot right of center over the dam without a care in the world. At this low flow however, the rebar is exposed everywhere and worse, that steel flashing is exposed and is ripped and shredded. There is no way you want to go over this in a loaded boat at this flow. It would slice and dice your boat beyond repair. What I elected to do was use a very easy to hit landing spot on river left just about 50 yards above the dam and scout. I actually waded in waist deep water with little current and pushed the cat ahead of me on the far left where there is no rebar and a natural spillway. I guided in gently over and around the sharp metal and onto the rocks. The left channel is unrannable at these low flows so you have to drag your craft back to the right and put back into the main channel in a rock garden. Like the the logjam, its a pain in the ass but doable.

Be safe!

Note to mods: 

Yes it`s me. Not here to cause trouble or post anything other than this. Lock the account if you feel the need but please leave this post as it concerns a serious safety concern.....SW


----------

